# 2004 Outback 28Rs-S For Sale



## Outback_in_CA (Mar 1, 2005)

Hi everyone,

We are selling our southern-California based 2004 28 RSS. We're the original owners.

Trailer has only been used in California - it needs someone to show it the rest of the country... A Reece weight distribution and dual-cam sway control system will come with the trailer.

If interested, please email me at [email protected].

Asking $12,000, OBO.

Thanks,

Henry M

Additional photos can be seen here.


----------

